
The Coming .NET Renaissance - insulanian
http://www.aaronstannard.com/the-coming-dotnet-reinassance
======
aregsarkissian
I really like asp.net core but Laravel still makes it so much easier to do RAD
consumer web development. For in house enterprise apps asp.net core wouldn't
be a bad choice.

------
filereaper
I think the main reason why Java has been far more successful than .NET is due
to respect for compatibility.

You don't break previously compiled and working code. Brian Goetz had a
wonderful talk about Java stewardship where this was emphasized.

~~~
BenzinNZ
Does .NET have a bad reputation for compatibility I don't know about? I
thought the only breaking change was with generics in 4.0, still running
programs originally compiled for 4.0 with 4.7 installed.

------
nsaje
I have enjoyed using C# for the odd desktop app project here and there, but
haven't been able to use it much since it used to be Windows only. It's great
that it's finally becoming a real option for cross-platform software!

Microsoft has some really smart people working on C#, which shows in how the
language has evolved into a much more pleasant form than Java has.

